# Will they fit?



## MerriGoon99 (Mar 26, 2020)

So I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze Lt 1.4 turbo, I want to put on 18” rims by 8” with an offset of 40 with 235/45/18 Michelin pilot sport tires will it fit? I have stock suspension not lowered.


----------



## x1battle1x (Mar 15, 2020)

Have you set them next to the vehicle and measured everything out? It will look pretty cool if they do. Maybe just some fender reshaping will get it done.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MerriGoon99 said:


> So I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze Lt 1.4 turbo, I want to put on 18” rims by 8” with an offset of 40 with 235/45/18 Michelin pilot sport tires will it fit? I have stock suspension not lowered.


Welcome Aboard!

Have you tried looking at any of the stickies in this section?


----------

